# Polished Bliss: Lamborghini Gallardo - Ne Plus Ultra (TM)



## Clark @ PB

*ne plus ultra* \nee-plus-UL-truh; nay-\, noun:

1. The highest point, as of excellence or achievement; the acme; the pinnacle; the ultimate.

2. The most profound degree of a quality or condition.

---

Hello all :wave:

Going by some of the PM's I've received in the last couple of weeks, it would appear that some of you thought I had disappeared off the face of the earth so I decided that it was about time I got my backside in gear and put together another write up.

In all honesty, I'd lost my motivation for doing write ups as the nicer weather has finally arrived and the last thing I wanted to do was sit at the computer for hours after a day of detailing, however I decided to make an exception for this particular Supercar though, one I'd looked forward to for months :thumb:....



















The car is 6 months old, finished in pearlescent Balloon White and in my opinion is probably the nicest colour that the Gallardo comes in 

This was to be a rather special week at work too, as this was the first Ne Plus Ultra (TM) hyper-detail to be done for a customer. This is a new service option we are offering to supercar owners throughout Scotland who want their vehicles to receive a detail that achieves as close to perfection as physically possible (without replacing any parts or adding paint) and leaves no surface untouched. No time limit is set for this service; it simply takes as long as it takes, over a minimum of 7 days (to allow enough time for multiple bespoke premium carnauba wax coats to fully cure). Full details will shortly be added to the detailing services section of the website.

So, on with the detail...

*Wednesday* was officially day 1 of the detail, us having collected it on Tuesday from the customers house (paying out for £150k of full road risks insurance cover has its benefits!).

The warmer weather has brought out all the flies and various bugs up here and this was evident on the front of the car:










The car only had approximately 400 miles on the clock when we first viewed it back in the spring, but the owner has obviously been out enjoying it in the last few weeks as it was a bit grubbier than when we first saw it tucked away in the garage:










The back end was covered in soot from the exhausts:



















*Wash stage*:

First up was the pre-foam, using Meguiars Hyperwash @ 50 degrees:










Followed by a thorough rinse at high pressure:



















The wheels were next, using the followings bits and pieces:










Menzerna 7.5 was sprayed onto the wheel face and inner rim and left for 30 seconds or so:










This was then agitated with a Meguiars Slide Lock Brush (as good as anything else I've used):










Our wheel back brush was used for the inner rim and caliper:










The car was then rolled back a bit to ensure I'd cleaned the entire inner rim and caliper face before rinsing off:


















A few tar spots remained though so we'll come back to these in a bit 

The arches and tyres were thoroughly cleaned with a brush and Meguiars Super Degreaser (4:1):










I then moved round to the engine, which was showing a fair bit of grime already:




























Any exposed parts were covered up with foil (perfectly safe on modern engines with plastic plugs, etc, just don't be daft and use it across battery terminals, etc!) and P21S Total Auto Wash was applied to the entire engine and bay:










The worst bits were given a bit of agitation with the brush:



















Then using the pressure washer on medium setting, I rinsed the engine off:



















All bits of foil were then removed and I let the car sit and idle for 5 minutes to help the majority of the water dry off quicker.

The door shuts were attended to next, just showing a light covering of dust more than anything:










P21S Total Auto Wash and the brush were used again to agitate the worst of the grime:














































A trick learned from my valeting days still comes in handy for this bit, using the pressure washer on medium setting I rinsed the shuts thoroughly without getting a drop of water in the car:










The best way to do it is to start the lance away from the shuts and then aim it where you want it - this way you wont get any splash back 

Now having done the smaller jobs - I washed the car with the usual 2 bucket method using Meguiars Shampoo Plus and one of the new wash mitts we'd been given to try out (very impressed too :thumb:










After rinsing there were still some stubborn bug splatters on the front end so instead of trying to scrub them off with the mitt I got out a product I'm using more and more of now the warmer weather is here:










This was sprayed on and left for a minute or two:










A pic after rinsing off at high pressure - bugs all gone 










P21S Total Auto Wash was used again to ensure all exterior trim was perfectly clean:




























A quick rinse followed.

The final job before claying was to tackle the tar spots clinging to the paint and wheels. As usual - Autosmart Tardis was used:










(note the contaminants still stuck to the rear end from the exhaust even after washing).

I used a MF work towel to wipe away the tar after the Tardis has been left to do its thing for a minute:

*Before*:










*After*:










One final rinse followed to get rid of any Tarids still left on the paint:










Total time so far: *5 hours*

I then moved the car inside ready for claying but firstly removed the remaining sticky fixers from the bumpers with the heat gun:










I went straight to Meguiars Aggressive Detailing Clay for this detail...










...reason being that the car was covered in small metal filings:










They were everywhere, even under the fuel cap:










The clay did its job well though:










It was a bit tedious at times but I slowly worked my way around the car - ensuring each panel was 100% clean:










Including the shuts:










The car was then moved back outside, foamed and rinsed one last time and then dried off with the leaf blower:










I then drove the car back and forwards a few times to clean up the discs as I didn't want them sticking while the car was sat in the unit for the next week and rusty discs also look crap for the final pictures 

Now parked up inside, I removed the front grills to gain better access to the lower parts of the front bumper when I got round to polishing them:










The car was then taped up ready for polishing:










It was now 5:30pm by this point so I stopped at there for day 1.

Total time so far was *8.5 hours* which just goes to show that there is no real quick way of doing every little detail if you are to do them properly, admittedly the claying stage did take several hours 

*Thursday* - Day 2

Before paint readings were taken, I checked that the gauge was reading accurately, as you can see below, it was working perfectly:










The Gallardo is hand painted (and also has white as the ground coat, followed by the clear coat with the pearl mixed in and then topped with another coat of clear) so I was expecting fairly high readings. The top panels such as the bonnet, roof and engine cover were in the 200+ territory:










The lowest readings down the sides were in the 130's:










The plastics were also showing healthy levels:










The composite's gauge can sometimes struggle to identify individual layers on alot of modern day paints as the majority of them are painted "wet on wet", but on the Gallardo I was getting very clear and precise readings nearly every time which would suggest that they are given time to cure in between coats.

Being the colour that it was (and also having only covered around 1k miles) it was always going to be difficult to capture the true extent of the defects present in the paintwork but here are some that I managed to get which give you an idea:


















































































Not overly bad, but not perfect - and perfect is what we are aiming for on this one :thumb:

After a quick bit of playing about with polish and pad combinations I started off with one of 3M's new polishing pads and Menzerna 3.02:










Initial impressions of this pad are very good. It's very similar to the firmness and cut of a Meguiars Polishing Pad but has the added bonus of being alot easier to centre first time!

This pad and polish combo removed between 1-2 microns.

I knew this as I had blatantly stolen an idea from a fellow pro-detailer, so all the credit for this little invention must go to Matt at Off Your Marks, cheers Matt :thumb::










Simple yet effective - a laser pen taped to a camera tripod.

This enables you to accurately pin-point an area of paint you are polishing and providing you don't move the tripod you will be able to get a very good indication of paint removal after polishing:










I should add that the readings were taken after the panel was allowed to cool down as a warm panel could potentially give false readings.

I started polishing on the roof but after a couple of passes I soon realised that a couple of deeper scratches were remaining. The paint on the Gallardo was probably one of the hardest paints I've polished yet - a good bit harder than normal Audi Paint, however I wasn't complaining as I prefer hard paint to soft paint 

An example of what was left after a couple of hits on the roof:










Yes it was small but it was there so it had to come out!

So out with another new 3M Pad, this time one designed for compounding with Fast Cut Plus (hence the green):










1800-2000rpm's were used for the majority of the correction work and this removed the few remaining defects perfectly, removing 2-3 microns at a time:










Below is a pic of the roof after stopping polishing @ 2000rpm's - no refining at all after the FCP. Even under the Sun Gun there was no evidence of buffer trails at all so this was a good indication of how hard the paint was:










I moved down to the bonnet next and again ended up switching to FCP after the 3.02 didn't provide quite enough cut:










Fortunately, the vast majority of the driver's side was fully corrected using the slightly less aggressive combination of the polishing pad and 3.02:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























I could have gone at the entire car with FCP but I always try to remove all defects whilst removing as little paint as possible 

Round the other side was a bit different though. The rear 1/4 had picked up a couple of bad scratches at some point:










After 1 hit of FCP (sorry about the blurry pic, the camera didn't focus well on the white at times):










Still there so another hit!










All gone except for a deeper scratch which remained:










This was too deep to polish out so I marked it with a piece of masking tape:










I planned to go back and remove any more defects like this one by wet sanding later on so that was the reason for marking them on the paint as they were hard to see at certain angles (multiple customers "examining" the car thought I was mad to go further at a scratch that they could barely see but I knew it was there and the aim of this detail was ultimate perfection).

The rest of the near side corrected the same as the off side with the 3.02 and polishing pad:










I stopped work at 7:30pm having corrected the majority of the larger areas.

*Friday* - Day 3

4" compounding pads were used throughout the detail for when I needed to get into the tighter areas:





































Opening the doors allowed easier access to the lower sections and side skirts:



















The fuel cap was in dire need of correcting:










During polishing (note the extra masking tape to prevent the edge of the pad from coming in contact with paint I didn't want it to touch!):










After:










Polishing of the front bumper - plastics were polished @1500rpm's:



















The rear bumper had significant swirling that was robbing the paint of its true clarity:










After FCP:










Even after the thorough claying stage there was still some exhaust contamination being pulled off the paint by the polishing step, here's a poor attempt at a 50/50 :










Fully corrected:










A bit of improvisation was needed to allow me to comfortably polish the engine cover 










This was probably the worst area of the car in terms of RIDS so 2 or 3 hits per section with FCP was needed:










This was the last area of the car to be corrected (except for those that I knew would be corrected with the finishing polish such as headlights/wing mirrors etc) so I called it a day at 6pm - late enough for a Friday night! 

The car was still in for a few more days yet and I had initially decided to have the whole weekend off but I decided to go into work on the Sunday to do all the wet sanding. This would enable me to start the finishing polish stage first thing on Monday morning.

There were 4 or 5 smaller RIDS marked out on various places of the car and these were sanded out with 2000 and 4000 Mirka discs on a finger pad. I took pics but the majority of them were out of focus and to be honest we all know what a bit of sanding haze looks like now!

I got some good pics of the other piece of sanding I had to do though 

There was a 4-5" scratch running in line with the spoiler (pic taken on Rich's camera as his is considerably better than mine!):










Due to the size of the scratch I decided to sand this one out by machine. I'd prepared for this on the Wednesday though as we'd spotted the scratch on the Tuesday evening so I had a couple of sanding discs soaking in a bucket of Shampoo Plus for a couple of days:










So with the laser pen put to good use again...










...I proceeded to sand the paint with the PC on speed 2, firstly using the 2000 disc:










After 4 passes and 6-8 microns of paint removed, the scratch was now no longer visible, just the sanding haze and pig tailing:



















I followed up with the 4000 disc to make the marks slightly easier to polish out with the G220 and a 4" spot pad with 3.02. 2 hits were done in order to make sure all sanding marks were fully removed:

Scratch now gone:



















There were some odd etching marks on the fuel cap, almost like something hot (such as hot metal filings?) had been flicked up onto the side of the car (they were only a couple of mm wide so no chance my camera was picking these up). These marks had polished out completely on the rest of the car but the fuel cap still wasn't perfect so this was sanded back too:










Polished out using the same process as the engine cover:










Wet sanding increasingly seems to be the "in thing" to do just now, especially with people still fairly new to detailing and it is still a last resort to me - I'd much rather polish out defects if possible 

Sundays work came to around 4 hours so it was a nice easy morning, which allowed me to go into work on the Monday with a clearer state of mind. The correction work seemed to go on forever due to all the different contours and oddly shapen panels that only a supercar could have.


----------



## Clark @ PB

*Monday* - Day 4

The finishing polish stage began, using a 3M Finishing Pad and Menzerna PO85RD @ 1800rpm's:



















A 4" finishing pad was used for the smaller areas:



















That crystal clear finish we all love to see was showing nicely now :thumb:





































The very last stage of polishing was a slightly unusual one...

Blackfire's Metal Polish was used...










...to polish up the glass:










This contains a certain amount of jewellers rouge and whilst it didn't do much in the way of correction (I didn't expect it to) it definitely helped to give a great crystal clear look to the glass.

It finishes down just like any other polish too:










Now all the polishing was complete I had a little job to do before applying the LSP (Last Step Product)-

There was a tiny chip on the corner of the drivers side door handle so we ordered in come clear coat and had the local Porsche Approved Body shop mix up the correct paint for the car:










Using a fine artists brush I firstly applied the white ground coat:










This was then allowed to dry and then topped with the pearl layer:










The last clear coat layer was then added once the pearl had fully dried:










I was now fast approaching the end of day 4 and I wanted the first coat of protection applied to the car before I called it a night so after a quick coffee I cracked on.

Out came the duster to remove any polishing dust:










I then gave the car a wipe down with Menzerna Top Inspection to remove any last remaining traces of polishing oils:










*1st* application of Vintage followed (the customer has purchased his own pot of Vintage):










I buffed the wax off with a PB Ultimate Mega Towel...










...then called it a night bang on 9pm.:thumb:

*Tuesday* - Day 5

As the 1st coat of Vintage was allowed to cure over night, I gave the car a wipe down with Last Touch and then applied a *2nd* coat. It was extremely hot outside and the unit was like an oven inside so curing wasn't going to be a problem - with the oils showing signs of rising after an hour or two.

My focus then turned to the interior:

The leather was suffering from a bit of colour transfer from the customer's jeans:



















This was fixed with the help of Raceglaze Leather Cleaner and a MF applicator:










I worked the cleaner into the leather:










Dirt lifted:










Good as new 



















Having cleansed all the leather, I then fed it with Raceglaze Leather Balm. Every single customer so far has absolutely loved the smell and look of this stuff so it gets the big thumbs up from us :thumb:




























I gave the leather a wipe down a few hours later to remove any slight smears that remained (all smears disappear over 24 hours in my experience but I didn't want any for when the customer collected the car):










The door shuts were waxed with Vintage:










The seals were fed with another product from Raceglaze:



















The tailpipes were polished up with Raceglaze Metal Polish and a CCS Light Cut Pad…

*Before*:










*After*:










I then sealed them with one of Blackfire's latest Polycharged products:



















Onto the wheels, these were sealed with PB Wheel Sealant:










Including the inner rims:










We'd been sent several types of wash mitts to try out and whilst this one was no use for paintwork I had decided it had a good use...










...for removing the sealant from the inner rims 



















Tyres were dressed with Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel and then buffed off 30 mins later:










I then realised I'd forgotten to de-swirl the number plates:










A *3rd* coat of Vintage was applied and then removed after another wipe down with last touch to remove the oils from the 2nd coat.

The engine bay was dusted down and then dressed with 303 Aerospace Protectant:



















On a detail as extensive as this I usually write a list of things that need to be done so I checked everything had been done and was looking A1 and then gave the car one last wipe down with Last Touch.

I guess there's not much else to say other than here's the results of 32 hours machine polishing and over 55 hours of work in total - enjoy! :thumb:





































































































































































































































































































































So there you have it, our first Ne Plus Ultra (TM) detail. I just hope the next one is equally enjoyable as this one was. 

I also hope you enjoyed the write up as it has taken bloody ages to put together!  :lol:

Thanks for taking the time to read as always,

Clark


----------



## Auto Finesse

Long time No post guys, 

Seems you raised the standard again, top workmanship as always 

James B


----------



## Ross

Your a mad man fantastic work


----------



## Detail My Ride

Interesting, very interesting indeed. Finish is fantastic :thumb:

How did that set the client back if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## swordjo

Outstanding work as usual, and what a lovely car!

(ps, noticed your old Leon is up for sale again on PH)


----------



## Guest

2 words "Truely stunning"


----------



## beardboy

Perfect!

That's the only word to describe that!

Bet the owner was pleased?


----------



## PJS

What can one say - as if anything needs saying by now.
As usual, you've excelled yourself and it never hurts to have your ego massaged a little bit from time to time. :lol:

Job exceedingly well done Clark.


----------



## Clark @ PB

beardboy said:


> Perfect!
> 
> That's the only word to describe that!
> 
> Bet the owner was pleased?


It's now 1 of 4 cars belonging to the Customer that are now under a maintenance contract, so in a word - yes :thumb:


----------



## davidrogers190

Stunning work, and that car is just pure porn.


----------



## Finerdetails

stunning job guys, the number of readers listed says it all!


----------



## Ian666

Super write-up and an awsome detail on a great car.


----------



## PJS

Gaz W said:


> How much did that set the client back if you don't mind me asking?


Think that's a PM job rather than open discussion, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Detail My Ride

I'm sure Clark has the common sense to send it via PM if he wishes to tell me, rather than post it on a Public Forum.


----------



## Alan W

Awesome car, detail, write up and photos Clark! 

Definitely worth the wait when they're as good as this! :thumb:

I'm not surprised your order book is full/closed when you continue to push the boundaries of detailing and turn out work like this! 

Alan W


----------



## Offyourmarks

holy ****! that is fantastic and well worth the wait 

seriously that was an absolute delight to read clark - attention to detail is breathtaking too! unsurpassable! glad the laser helped out and good to see you set the positector window correctly too 

what more can i say - as your signature says; its not detailing its art !

matt


----------



## TriBorG

Little dissapointed to be honest I can see a spec of dirt on the tyre in the 10th Photo :lol::lol:

Stunning this is how a super car should leave the showroom on day 1 I bet the customer was well pleased !


----------



## jonathanelwell

:doublesho: amazing mate, great work!!!:buffer:


----------



## nick1275

stunning! uve raised the level of detailing once again!


----------



## Robbieben

Fantastic work and an equally great write up.


----------



## mouthyman

stunning!! it looks excellent, great job:thumb:


----------



## RB320~067

top job on a top car


----------



## paddy328

Awesome. Like the idea of using metal polish on the glass.


----------



## SimonW

The best detail all year :thumb:

Awsome work as always mate

Simon


----------



## Neil_S

Wow, 7 days, that is just awesome and shows what can be done in that time, i'm loving that!


----------



## CK888

Outstanding work and results mate!


----------



## Tiauguinho

That is what detailing is all about!

You guys set the standard. Outstanding!


----------



## TeZ

As Usual stunning,

tho i cant help but wonder would it not have been better to remove the wheels ??


----------



## Jack

Absolutely brilliant job, Ive missed looking at your work


----------



## Auto Detox

Truly stunning work & writeup Clarke

Baz


----------



## Mark J

Sweet Mother of God, Clark. That's feckin' gorgeous, don't wait so long next time ! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Epoch

Be - auti - ful - Exemplary work conducted by Mr Aitken of Polished Bliss

Cracking colour to work on and really nice to have the time to dedicate to getting it to look so good

My fave shot (and i'd also like a high res of that if possible?)










Just shows the paint pearlesence off beautifully


----------



## Gleammachine

Stunning detail & equally stunning Gallardo.:thumb:


----------



## Mr Singh

Really enjoyed reading that one. Lots of interesting things in there too. 

Cracking finish too, 5 stars from me


----------



## Trist

Superb work, amazing!! :thumb:


----------



## Dean_82

Outstanding work!:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

TeZ said:


> As Usual stunning,
> 
> tho i cant help but wonder would it not have been better to remove the wheels ??


Why bother when you can get to them without taking them off? I'd have taken them off if the arches needed doing but the car is still fairly new so they were still nice and clean 



Epoch said:


> Be - auti - ful - Exemplary work conducted by Mr Aitken of Polished Bliss
> 
> Cracking colour to work on and really nice to have the time to dedicate to getting it to look so good
> 
> My fave shot (and i'd also like a high res of that if possible?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just shows the paint pearlesence off beautifully


Cheers mate, PM me with your e-mail addy if you want a high res pic :thumb:


----------



## Wash'n'Go

Stunning car and stunning workmanship. Top draw Clark.


----------



## baasb

That is looking stunning Clark, nice!:argie:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

:doublesho ABSOLUTELY STUNNING WORK Clark:thumb:


----------



## InSPiRE

Cracking detail/car/pics/write-up!


----------



## jamiec

awesome just awesome


----------



## Simon01

Top Drawer stuff mate :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Thanks to all for the feedback


----------



## ads2k

Truly stunning 

My all time favourite car (so far in my life ) and detailed with time and money not getting in the way to true perfection.

Nice one Clark.


----------



## neddamttocs

Awesome work


----------



## hus55

every message sent is an understatement!! [no offence guys]

different level of detailing just got more different:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Tone Loc

Wow... absolutely top draw work, and the write ups are as usual a pleasure to read. And as for the car, it looks soo good in white. I'm in love 

Tony.


----------



## hotwaxxx

Absolutely gobsmackingly fantastic detail, Clark - you've just taken your work to a different level with this new package of detailing.

Stunning workmanship as per usual but I have picked up some great tips from this write up alone. Just a little curious as to a couple of points of the detail if I may:-

1. What is the benefit of a laser pen (how does this work and what does it actually do)?

2. Power washing door shuts without getting the water inside the car. Is this done by selecting mid-pressure, aiming the gun outside of the car and switching on the water and then moving the gun slowly towards the door shuts? I assume this is what you were saying.

3. Polishing the glass with Blackfire Metal Polish is a first. Could this be done with Meguiars NXT Metal Polish as well?

Just a quickie to say I also love the wheel brush you use for cleaning the inner rims of the alloys. I've purchased one of these from PB a few weeks ago and was a little skeptical as it looked like a normal toilet brush but was amazed at its practicality and performance. Very strong bristles but not enough to mark the alloys and adds a little more when you need more bite than the superb EZ Detail Brush. A good buy.

Cheers - Dave (Hotwaxxx)


----------



## Mark M

:doublesho INCREDIBLE! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care

Brilliant work as always Clark


----------



## Clark @ PB

hotwaxxx said:


> Absolutely gobsmackingly fantastic detail, Clark - you've just taken your work to a different level with this new package of detailing.
> 
> Stunning workmanship as per usual but I have picked up some great tips from this write up alone. Just a little curious as to a couple of points of the detail if I may:-
> 
> 1. What is the benefit of a laser pen (how does this work and what does it actually do)?
> 
> 2. Power washing door shuts without getting the water inside the car. Is this done by selecting mid-pressure, aiming the gun outside of the car and switching on the water and then moving the gun slowly towards the door shuts? I assume this is what you were saying.
> 
> 3. Polishing the glass with Blackfire Metal Polish is a first. Could this be done with Meguiars NXT Metal Polish as well?
> 
> Just a quickie to say I also love the wheel brush you use for cleaning the inner rims of the alloys. I've purchased one of these from PB a few weeks ago and was a little skeptical as it looked like a normal toilet brush but was amazed at its practicality and performance. Very strong bristles but not enough to mark the alloys and adds a little more when you need more bite than the superb EZ Detail Brush. A good buy.
> 
> Cheers - Dave (Hotwaxxx)


1 - The laser point stays in the exact same place (providing you dont knock it!) so this ensures pretty accurate paint readings can be achieved. Paint levels can vary greatly over a matter of mm's so the laser pen is a great way of making sure you keep measuring the exact same spot every time. Is that what you meant mate?

2 - Spot on :thumb:

3 - I used the BF as this contains Jewellers Rouge, as far as i'm aware NXT doesnt contain any (although if it does then someone please correct me) so i can't imagine it would do a great deal....

4 - Thanks for the comments :thumb:


----------



## visor

drool...drool...drool....


----------



## ianFRST

i honestly dont think this detail has taken it to the next level?

i think ALL your details you post on here, have been to this super high standard, 55 hours for the detail, and i bet a good 3-4 in the write up. totally outstanding work.


----------



## glyn waxmaster

Clark, forget the time spent on the car, how long did it take to do the write up.

Spot on work and an excellent read.


----------



## KKM

........ Just when you think you could not improve on your previous detail on the F430, you go and raise the bar up yet another level!!

Just shows that even you are improving, if thats possible!!!

Hats off to you!!

Totally amazing results!!

:thumb:


----------



## kk1966

Truly superb workmanship...not only in the detailing but also in the quality of the write up which i can appreciate must have taken hours to do. And it always shows the level that someone works to with the little touches such as understanding the components in the products that are used to be able to use them to their best ability whilst complimenting your work. Thank you for taking the time out to share this:thumb:

PS You need a proper stand for your laser pen


----------



## ahaydock

Simply stunning - a great write up, with a great finish.

Job well done :thumb:


----------



## JJ_

That looks really good clark, brill attention to detail.


----------



## TheSam101

Hats off to you sir..... absolutely unbelievable


----------



## hotwaxxx

Clark said:


> 1 - The laser point stays in the exact same place (providing you dont knock it!) so this ensures pretty accurate paint readings can be achieved. Paint levels can vary greatly over a matter of mm's so the laser pen is a great way of making sure you keep measuring the exact same spot every time. Is that what you meant mate?
> 
> 2 - Spot on :thumb:
> 
> 3 - I used the BF as this contains Jewellers Rouge, as far as i'm aware NXT doesnt contain any (although if it does then someone please correct me) so i can't imagine it would do a great deal....
> 
> 4 - Thanks for the comments :thumb:


Thanks for that Clark - I catch your drift with the laser point now (great idea for measuring the exact spot before and after machine polishing).

I may also try the power washer tip (although I better try it on mine before I let lose on a paying customer's car).

Cheers - Dave:thumb:


----------



## m4xmw

Super commitment to the "art" of perfection there Clark!

I honestly think 55 hours is very reasonable given the absolute level achieved.


Certainly got to be considered one of the best detailers period.

Ps great write up too!

Mark


----------



## Sandro

way to raise the bar!


----------



## ClarkeG

Stunning work Clark, full credit to you, truely is a work of art.

Clarke


----------



## DE 1981

its all been said matey stunning


----------



## Mattieuk

Foook me that is one mammoth detail...outstanding work Clark


----------



## German Taxi

Simply sensational, and inspirational, quality of work.

And the man who does this work is on hand to answer questions and give guidance at the Polished Bliss open days. There's no better place to learn.


----------



## Ebbe J

Perfect - nothing else!


----------



## dubnut71

Art, definitely !!

Thats well worth the time and effort to post that up, the bar is now raised well and truly!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Mike V

Very very nice. I think you have raised the bar slightly for everyone else!

:thumb:


----------



## jamest

Superb work. Excellent write up to match.


----------



## Wmffra

Excellent as always
Your work has become the best attention to detail I've seen on the t'internet :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I

This could possibly be the best one yet, even better than the F430 detail.

Stunning work!


----------



## Racer

Superb


----------



## ALANSHR

One of the very best details I have seen!

You could save a bit of time in future and use an old teflon pan cleaner for the alloys...


----------



## leo_jones

excellent work as always :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing

Not too shabby that fella:thumb:


----------



## wfenix

clark ,absolutely mind blowing work and raising the standard again, great write up with lots of detail to learn from, just goes to show that with time taken on a job the finish is simply better than factory, awsome awsome fella


----------



## PJS

Gaz W said:


> I'm sure Clark has the common sense to send it via PM if he wishes to tell me, rather than post it on a Public Forum.


Indeed, but common courtesy would've dictated you reserve the comment for private chat rather than broach publicly - that's what I'm getting at.
Just think it's a little crass asking that question openly - but then I do have to remind myself you are still young and all that goes with it.
Wasn't having a go at you, in case you thought I was.


----------



## Scud

Was worth the wait i think, as stated already you seem to raise the bar every time Clark.

Is there a big difference between the yellow 3M polishing pad and the black 3M polishing pad.... tbh im not fussed on the black cos it doesnt seem to have the same cut as Megs polishing pad, if this makes sence.

Nice Job man!!!


----------



## Toolman

awesome work from an awesome detailer!


----------



## EliteCarCare

Awesome work, thoroughly enjoyed reading that, very impressive! :thumb:


----------



## DanPonjican

IMHO, we have a new top dog in the "high-end" detailer world. Congratulations on an epic detail!


----------



## Refined Detail

:doublesho Wow!

AS said, the bar has just been raised lol. Great work!


----------



## AndyC

Echo everyone's comments mate - bar raised once again.

Glad I was able to assist in a small way too :thumb:


----------



## illeagalhunter

looks an awesome job


----------



## Glider

Fantastic detail, been missing the top quality write ups, thanks for taking the time to share.
Oh and must have been great to actually drive it as well.


----------



## djcromie

wow wow wow 

thats an amazing finish

fair play lads another top class piece of work on a fantastic car


----------



## s3 rav

thanks its all been said. the thing i love about polished bliss is that its all explained and the tips along the way. many thanks great read.


----------



## dibraggio

stunning work. the attention to detail is incredible.


----------



## Parkywrx

christ sake, thats stunning....


----------



## Christian6984

Some Extreme Detailing there


----------



## saxoboy07

Amazing work clark:thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1

Probably the erst write up that I've ever read, incredible work Clark

Would love to know how much you charged him


----------



## Clark @ PB

joe_0_1 said:


> Probably the erst write up that I've ever read, incredible work Clark
> 
> Would love to know how much you charged him


Yeah i'm sure you would


----------



## Clark @ PB

Scud said:


> Was worth the wait i think, as stated already you seem to raise the bar every time Clark.
> 
> Is there a big difference between the yellow 3M polishing pad and the black 3M polishing pad.... tbh im not fussed on the black cos it doesnt seem to have the same cut as Megs polishing pad, if this makes sence.
> 
> Nice Job man!!!


The black one is like another finishing pad when compared to the yellow one. The Yellow one is pretty much identical to the Megs one in terms of cut, but is nicer to work with as it is that bit smaller and thinner and therefore you get a bit more feel for what is going on 



AndyC said:


> Echo everyone's comments mate - bar raised once again.
> 
> Glad I was able to assist in a small way too :thumb:


Ha ha you did indeed mate, thanks as always :thumb:

To everyone else, thanks again for the awesome feedback


----------



## Miglior

such a fantastic write up. I have really enjoyed reading this. its these kind of posts that really spur me on to do more and more.

What a beautiful car, and such intricate (?sp) work by the Polised bliss guys. 

fantastic!


----------



## G60 VV

well you're only as good as your last detail Mr Aitken, so..... we doing the S4 next????:lol::lol::lol:

stunning work and attention to detail, great write up, and great arty pics too!


----------



## ZedFour

Awesome. :speechles

I just love that Pearl White colour on the Lambo. It's getting ever more popular around town. Also seen a DB9 in a similar Pearl White which was stunning...


----------



## UKCamaroSS

Clark said:


> Yeah i'm sure you would


Amazing work:thumb:!

What type of Pressure washer are you using?


----------



## Clark @ PB

a Karcher HDS 601C Eco - around £1500 if i remember correctly


----------



## N8KOW

Perfection - Its what I come to expect of Clark!


----------



## Rowan83

That is just phenomenal! :argie:

The attention to detail and the results are just like no other.


----------



## lois97

IMHO Thats the best write up and correction ive seen on DW ever,your level of detail is what DW is all about :argie:


----------



## rockape

stunning detail :thumb:


----------



## crazycallum

I absolutley LOVE lamborghinis, looks amazing, top work.


----------



## North east Car Care

The level raised again clark, top write up matey:thumb:


----------



## Coops

:doublesho:doublesho Speechless, absolutely speechless.

Awesome work and excellent write up :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff

The pinnacle of Detailing. Something to truly aspire to.


----------



## ade33

s3 rav said:


> the thing i love about polished bliss is that its all explained and the tips along the way.


Seconded. It has all been said. Fabulous work on a beautiful motor. :thumb:


----------



## Silva1

:argie::argie: Absolutely Great work there Clark

Hats off to you mate :thumb:
Any free spaces in your diary after christmas :lol:


----------



## Eurogloss

That's awesome Clark ,

Excellent workmanship as usual :thumb:


----------



## cocker92

well, there was me thinking yuo had packed up cleaning cars and stopped doing write ups!!
everyday i log on just to see of there's a new write up!
BUT DEFINATELY WORTH THE WAIT

cheers and keep up the good work (and the write ups)

****er92


----------



## lee-bowman

what a stunning bit of work and a very inspirational write up!!


----------



## dubbers

Clark, an ultra detail there on a fabulous car.


----------



## TH0001

Seriously great work. Very clever with the name and pronounciation, I have been doing that for a while and think it is very classy.

Your work guys in nothing short of inspirational and time put in to make this write up was probably mind blowing.

Jolly good show!


----------



## 911fanatic

Don't know what to say,Clark. Every adjective seems so inadequate. Keep it up.


----------



## WyattEarp

:doublesho:thumb: Amazing like always.


----------



## rydawg

Superb job Clark and superb write up! I love that color too.


----------



## kogenx

Amazing Work and attention to detail!!


----------



## scooby73

WOW sensational!!!!! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Vail3r

Fantastic detail! Keep the write-up's coming! I always enjoy reading your posts


----------



## detailersdomain

very nice job! :thumb:


----------



## G4JSG

Amazing attention to Detail.......Top Man!!


----------



## Phil H

absolutly amazing! stunning motor


----------



## rodders

great car, and what a write up!
this is just detailing to its perfection


----------



## baseballlover1

Absolutely AWESOME!!!!!! I LOVE IT! 

You are among the top detailers in the world!


----------



## pampos

Fantastic job....great write-up....Thanks!!!!!


----------



## shayne5301

This is one of those chaps that meets or exceeds the standards of Paul Dalton (now the second best auto detailer in the world) Cracking job.


----------



## Bigpikle

late to the party on this one, but worth waiting to read such an exquisite detail as that, on such a beautiful car :thumb:

I love that colour after you've polished it to such a high standard. The finish is jst perfect. Has to be the best Lambo in the country after all that work


----------



## Simoni

Incredible detail!


----------



## kos

that car i porn of the finest quality ( if such a thing exists !)

amazing work, on a colour i'm guessing is hard to work with


----------



## tdekany

Excellent work Clark!!!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6

Awesome, looks superb, top quality detailing :thumb:


----------



## RedCloudMC

Truly amazing job - well done mate! Credit to you!

I picked up a few (well, quite a lot actually) tips from your write up. Nice one.


----------



## carsey

Great work. Truely amazing detail!


----------



## Clark @ PB

Thanks again to everyone that has commented on the detail. The number of views and replies is completely nuts! :doublesho:


----------



## Epoch

Clark said:


> The number of views and replies is completely nuts! :doublesho:


Nah i've been in and out at least half of the total amount:lol:

My work desktop is something else, and still being worked on by colleague (and shes a new member to DW too) 










Thanks again Clark


----------



## uberbmw

Amazing, excellant work mate!


----------



## Clark @ PB

Epoch said:


> Nah i've been in and out at least half of the total amount:lol:
> 
> My work desktop is something else, and still being worked on by colleague (and shes a new member to DW too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Clark


liking that mate!


----------



## Maxym

Fantastic detail. Fantastic write-up. Rather nice car.

Thanks, Clark, for slaving away at the computer. (We all know that what you did on the car wasn't slaving at all....)


----------



## GTIRed

Mental work Clark. Just have a look at the amount of views and replies to your write up compared to everything else in the "Studio". You must be doing something right....Thoroughly enjoyed both your write up and seeing the car in the flesh when I was round. Look forward to the next one. Just remember, quality not quantity.:thumb:


----------



## iam5p4m

:doublesho

:argie:

All I can say is wow!


----------



## pcc

Excellent, enjoyable read and very impressive workmanship.


----------



## RenesisEvo

Truely awesome, I can only aspire to be half as good as that! I do hope you continue to find the time to post these once in a while.


----------



## Clark @ PB

RenesisEvo said:


> Truely awesome, I can only aspire to be half as good as that! I do hope you continue to find the time to post these once in a while.


Just started to do another write up now - watch this space 



GTIRed said:


> Mental work Clark. Just have a look at the amount of views and replies to your write up compared to everything else in the "Studio". You must be doing something right....Thoroughly enjoyed both your write up and seeing the car in the flesh when I was round. Look forward to the next one. Just remember, quality not quantity.:thumb:


Cheers Doug


----------



## Dan

Awesome as usual Clark, attention to detail is excellent!!


----------



## Frothey

That looks quite good!


Bloody awesome work Clark :thumb:


----------



## marc4452

Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## Mark Mac

Wow! I'm knew to all this detailing...and this is my dream car spec wise.... brilliant..
any chance of that hi-res? I tried pming but I'm under 10 posts so not allowed.. 

[email protected]

cheers.
Mark.


----------



## Clark @ PB

My e-mails are currently out of action at the moment and i have about eleventy million PM's to reply to with people wanting high Res pics so i'll see what i can do - I dont know when it will be though as i thought i had my e-mails fixed! :wall:


----------



## n_d_fox

Just awesome.... nothing else needs saying !


----------



## Epoch

Clark said:


> My e-mails are currently out of action at the moment and i have about eleventy million PM's to reply to with people wanting high Res pics so i'll see what i can do - I dont know when it will be though as i thought i had my e-mails fixed! :wall:


OOopppss sorry


----------



## Clark @ PB

Epoch said:


> OOopppss sorry


Haha maybe it was you that broke my e-mail. You were the first one to be sent a high Res pic  :lol:


----------



## Mark Mac

Don't worry. There seems to be more important stuff to get done...like fixing your email!

cheers anyway.

Mark.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Mark Mac said:


> Don't worry. There seems to be more important stuff to get done...like fixing your email!
> 
> cheers anyway.
> 
> Mark.


I'll send them through once i sort it :thumb:


----------



## SURFERROSA

Just tuned in to read this Clark. I have to say it was well worth the wait!

Can't really add much more than has already been said except to say that I think this is the best post of yours I have read so far.

Stunning finish.:thumb:


----------



## lambo driver

This was a very informative thread. I have a Gallardo with swirls that aren't responding to Menzerna IP 91E, probably due to the hardened clear coat. Now I know to use a polish for scratch-resistent finishes.


----------



## Clark @ PB

SURFERROSA said:


> Just tuned in to read this Clark. I have to say it was well worth the wait!
> 
> Can't really add much more than has already been said except to say that I think this is the best post of yours I have read so far.
> 
> Stunning finish.:thumb:


Thanks John :thumb:



lambo driver said:


> This was a very informative thread. I have a Gallardo with swirls that aren't responding to Menzerna IP 91E, probably due to the hardened clear coat. Now I know to use a polish for scratch-resistent finishes.


What process (speeds/pads etc) are you using on your Gallardo mate? Feel free to PM me if you need any advice etc - we aim to please


----------



## lambo driver

Clark said:


> What process (speeds/pads etc) are you using on your Gallardo mate? Feel free to PM me if you need any advice etc - we aim to please


I can't PM you because I have too few posts.

I'm using a Porter cable at speed 4 to 4.5, with the white pad that comes with the polisher. Even re-applying 4 times and applying 3kg of pressure, there's little effect on the swirls. Some swirls go away but many are still there. I think the clear coat is too hard for Menz IP 91E


----------



## Rswim21

The Best I've Ever Seen. The Job And The Reporting!


----------



## Clark @ PB

Rswim21 said:


> The Best I've Ever Seen. The Job And The Reporting!


Thank you very much 



lambo driver said:


> I can't PM you because I have too few posts.
> 
> I'm using a Porter cable at speed 4 to 4.5, with the white pad that comes with the polisher. Even re-applying 4 times and applying 3kg of pressure, there's little effect on the swirls. Some swirls go away but many are still there. I think the clear coat is too hard for Menz IP 91E


3kg of pressure is a fair bit to be applying!

I would start off by ditching the white pad that comes with the PC as it isn't that great. If the swirls are quite bad then i'd maybe start with something like a Light Cut Pad and one of the ceramiclear polishes like Menzerna 3.02 - this should give you much more progress and without having to lean on the polisher too much either :thumb:

When you reach 10 Posts feel free to PM for any advice if you have any more questions


----------



## Clark @ PB

Mark Mac said:


> Wow! I'm knew to all this detailing...and this is my dream car spec wise.... brilliant..
> any chance of that hi-res? I tried pming but I'm under 10 posts so not allowed..
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> cheers.
> Mark.


Right, hopefully my e-mails are properly sorted now (fingers crossed!) so i can send whatever high res pic you want, you didnt mention which one it was you wanted though and you don't have enough posts to read PM's yet so i thought i'd ask in here...


----------



## N8KOW

Like ur new sig Clark. Write up and Slideshow. Anyway whats next? When are PB's gonna have a supercar to detail i.e. SLR/Carrera GT/Enzo etc.....you detailing that would be a dream


----------



## npinks

What a write up

For you to take that amount of time perfecting a car is sheer brilliance :thumb:

The finish was amazing too. Best I have seen on here since my first ever login

I have to say the RG Leather Balm is a great product on the cars leather, dinning room furniture and my leather wallet  which all smell great. thanks for the advice on it:thumb:

Will have to now look into the RG Rubber seal for the door seals etc


----------



## beardboy

Clark - Any chance of those images i requested in PM?

They've still not arrived :lol:


----------



## Rich @ PB

N8KOW said:


> Like ur new sig Clark. Write up and Slideshow. Anyway whats next? When are PB's gonna have a supercar to detail i.e. SLR/Carrera GT/Enzo etc.....you detailing that would be a dream


Since when was a Gallardo not a supercar?! Okay, maybe it's not a half a million pound hyper car, but it is a supercar - it says so in the back of EVO! 

As for what's coming up in the future for Ne Plus Ultra... watch this space.


----------



## N8KOW

LOL. I don't consider the gallardo a supercar. Its too daily here in manchester, see it day in day out. Neither is an F430 or a 911 Turbo a supercar Rich. imo anyway. But I am looking forward to PB's getting some serious cars in.


----------



## Rich @ PB

Well, it certainly drove like a supercar - the wall of sound raised the hairs on my neck! And 100,000+ people obviously think there is something super about it!


----------



## N8KOW

100,000 people think Clark is super! I have driven an F430 so I can imagine what its like, but I don't think you understand my point Rich. Regardless the Gallardo is a wonderful sports car and Clark is an even better detailer :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

F*ck me! over 150,000 views now! :lol::doublesho

Having realised that this thread has ended up on loads of different web pages throughout the world i thought i'd post some of the more interesting comments about it - good and bad! 

Taken from this link: http://unclutterer.com/2008/08/30/auto-detailing-the-extreme-clean/

Some negative comments first!

Posted by Ksenia - 08/30/2008

*"I am no car expert, but this seems to be an example of "task clutter" - doing/paying for tasks that are time-wasting and pointless. Unless it's some sort of zen-ish hobby for the practitioner? ::shrugging shoulders::"*

Posted by Adrian - 08/30/2008

"*A truly colossal waste of time, energy and human ingenuity.

Give the car a once-over with a soapy sponge and deal with the reality that your car, like you, isn't immortal."*

A Positive one i quite liked:

"*Here's the thing: this is a guy who is a virtuoso of cleaning products and a zen master of cleaning processes. Reading through the rigamarole he went through was jaw-dropping for me. The stuff he notices! The pains he takes! As obsessive as Roger Federer is about his serve, this guy is obsessive about detailing, right down to using a device to measure how many MICRONS of paint he removes in a polishing process!

I'm sorry, but whatever this guy charged his customer, he more than earned (and I hope he charged was a LOT). His customer, of course, may well have "earned" his Lambo by buying, then bankrupting, companies, or chasing ambulances, or sending domestic jobs overseas, or selling land mines, or …. whatever. But to me the headline of the story is, "detailing virtuoso gets paid like a rockstar, because he DESERVES it."*

Overall, 95% of the comments on the dozens of forums and websites we've found the thread on have been nothing but completely positive, which can only be a good thing for Detailing as a whole 

Just need to get a "proper" supercar in now cos apparantly the Gallardo isnt one according to some people :lol:


----------



## SimonW

I think its a new DW record Clark....you guys are making a habbit of collecting them :lol:

I'm sure wikipedia will put you under the "History of Detailing" as one of the all time greats!

Simon


----------



## swordjo

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auto_detailing

they are already mentioned a few times on it!


----------



## hardhitter

Always impressed when reading your detail threads and this one is no exception. It is inspiring the levels of correction and detail you have gone into to make this car.

Edit:

What product you use to polish the plastic lights and number plates ?


----------



## Clark @ PB

I think it was Menzerna 106FF from memory mate


----------



## chris l

Nice work.Seen one of these in the Underground capark at the Sheriton in Edinburgh it was lovely


----------



## rfmatt

Amazing work. love the car!


----------



## Guest

Totally in Awe Clark, :thumb:
Super car and even more super detail. Hats off to you for such a top notch job. 

Absolutely loved reading that. Brilliant. :detailer:


----------



## VIPER

Hello 700 odd guests!


----------



## Lappy

Pit Viper said:


> Hello 700 odd guests!


yeah, has been posted on www.geenstijl.nl.
That's a dutch blog. Don't know why it's posted there...

http://www.geenstijl.nl/mt/archieven/2008/09/hoge_school_autowassen.html


----------



## dibraggio

just spent an hour at work, re-reading this. truely is stunning!!


----------



## Boyd

Clark, It even hit the news and radio stations in the Netherlands


----------



## raj

amazing work and attention to detail


----------



## Tiauguinho

Everyone comes to me to talk about this detail, since they know I love Detailing. Fantastic PR you made here Clark!


----------



## The Detail Doctor

And he million dollar question, was the customer made up????


----------



## Rich @ PB

Delighted enough to commit to a four car bespoke monthly maintenance plan! :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW

I love how rich and clark are picking on me! My definition of a super car is enzo, carrera gt, konny, slr etc. But they are now called "hyper-cars"!!! No1 is doubting your work clark, rich when you next doing a detail, I thought the RS4 was the start of things to come again?


----------



## VIPER

I would disagree with the comments about cars like the Gallardo, F430 & 911 turbo not being 'supercars'. The frequency that such cars can be spotted on the street should not be a deciding factor about whether they qualify for such a tag. The term 'supercar' is such a loose and broad one anyway as there was never a fixed set of parameters by which cars would qualify. Lamborghini, Ferrari and Porsche all manufacture cars that are A. Extremely fast, B. Extremely expensive and beyond the reach of the vast mojority of car lovers and C. Frequently debut technology that eventually filters down to everyday 'sports' cars. So, in my view on all three counts they do qualify. I don't subscribe to the new 'hypercar' lable either - it's splitting hairs really. At what point does a car change from being a 'supercar' to a 'hypercar'? - the difference of 0.1 of a second to 62? Costing just under £200k to just over it? It is a bit silly.
If you look at something like the Lambo Miura, which a lot of people consider to be one of, if not _the_ first 'supercar', then it's performance stats are way below those of the Gallardo, F430 and even a GT3, let alone a 911 Turbo, yet I doubt there would be many who would say that a Muira didn't deserve the label?
Not looking to get into an argument about this, just my thoughts on the subject


----------



## Rich @ PB

N8KOW said:


> I love how rich and clark are picking on me! My definition of a super car is enzo, carrera gt, konny, slr etc. But they are now called "hyper-cars"!!! No1 is doubting your work clark, rich when you next doing a detail, I thought the RS4 was the start of things to come again?


We're not picking on you lol! Just responding to what many (including us) think is a daft statement. They may be ten a penny where you live, but in many parts of the UK a 430 or a Gallardo is a major head turner, and pretty rare to boot. I had a couple of people trying to take pictures of the Gallardo while I was driving it back to the unit for pity's sake! Anything above the 60k odd mark is supercar territory in my book, and the whole hypercar thing may be daft, but does set apart those cars that the everyday rich can't actually afford to run on a daily basis! As for me, I've been busy just this week; Clark has been sunning himself abroad, so I've been covering him. Write up will be up at some point, but working all weekend on an A4 and then off to a trade show in Frankfurt next week, so might not be done before I head off.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Boyd said:


> Clark, It even hit the news and radio stations in the Netherlands


Are you taking the Pi$$?

(just saw these replies after being on holiday!)


----------



## Tiauguinho

Clark said:


> Are you taking the Pi$$?
> 
> (just saw these replies after being on holiday!)


I believe he isn't


----------



## Fat Audi 80

Gaz W said:


> I'm sure Clark has the common sense to send it via PM if he wishes to tell me, rather than post it on a Public Forum.


If you have to ask, you can't afford it! 

:wave:

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## Fat Audi 80

Clark, AWESOME work as usual. I love your approach to detailing and business! :thumb:

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## Vincent123

Does anyone know where to buy that pressure washer + foam gun in 1 tool? I really want one.


----------



## Clark @ PB

We got our Pressure washer from our local Karcher agent if that's the right word. Just do a bit of shopping around on the net etc and i'm sure there's someone local to you that do them, expect to pay around £1,500 though...

I think Rachael at Autorae is where we got our lance


----------



## willd0g

Thank you for taking the time to post your truly splendid work. 
My mouth was wide open when i saw a spec of dirt and said...no way...and then i realised, it was my monitor LOL


----------



## Olliebloory

that is super.....is this Blackfire's Metal Polish the bees and ees for windows...???wots best for glass lads ..??


----------



## Clark @ PB

Olliebloory said:


> that is super.....is this Blackfire's Metal Polish the bees and ees for windows...???wots best for glass lads ..??


It certainly gives it great clarity and cleans them up nicely via machine but i wouldnt bother buying it solely for polishing up the glass as it wont correct it much 

I now use Eimann Fabrik Glass Cleaner - which will be available in the PB store very shortly


----------



## Tomukas

Hi clark what pad and polish you use to polish lamp and glass , and what lubricant for clay thank u


awesome work ...


----------



## Sveneng

What a fantastic write up. Thanks for taking the time to do it, I'm sure after a hard day detailing it is not high on your list of things you want to do! Really enjoyed reading about it and looking at the stunning photos.

Sveneng


----------



## Clark @ PB

Tomukas said:


> Hi clark what pad and polish you use to polish lamp and glass , and what lubricant for clay thank u
> 
> awesome work ...


Headlight were probably a 4" polishing pad and 106FA with the Rotary from what i can remember 

Lubricant for clay was just water. I always use water if i'm going to be machine polishing the paint afterwards 



Sveneng said:


> What a fantastic write up. Thanks for taking the time to do it, I'm sure after a hard day detailing it is not high on your list of things you want to do! Really enjoyed reading about it and looking at the stunning photos.
> 
> Sveneng


Ta very much :thumb:


----------



## Tomukas

Clark what makita u using ? and u really use Blackfire's Metal Polish to polish out a glass ? how much hits need ? ,, Maybe u can record some video of ur work u are my idol XD


----------



## G105ALY

My favourite car on here.....superb, simply superb


----------



## Clark @ PB

Tomukas said:


> Clark what makita u using ? and u really use Blackfire's Metal Polish to polish out a glass ? how much hits need ? ,, Maybe u can record some video of ur work u are my idol XD


I use the Makita 9277 Rotary and yes I did really use the BF metal polish for the glass. Just one hit per section of glass as *1*)It didnt need any correction, i just wanted to get it as crystal clear as possible and *2*) Multiple hits would be a waste of time really as even with a certain amount of Jewellers Rouge in the polish, correcting the glass would be extremely difficult due to the hardness. That's why you need special glass polishing kits/products


----------



## Benn

Fantastic work, can i ask about the Blackfire's latest Polycharged metel sealent whats it like to use? Does it seal well? As i'm looking for a wax/sealent for my polished wheels.

Cheers.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Benn said:


> Fantastic work, can i ask about the Blackfire's latest Polycharged metel sealent whats it like to use? Does it seal well? As i'm looking for a wax/sealent for my polished wheels.
> 
> Cheers.


I was totally amazed at the Metal Sealant when testing it.

I tried it out on the tailpipe of my Impreza which gets so hot you cant actually touch it without burning your finger. It lasted over 2 months before the beading started to die off.

We're currently testing it as another wheel sealant as heat obviously doesnt bother it


----------



## Tomukas

Hi clark what u recommed to polish a glass  ? with correction


----------



## golf548

Absolutely outstanding Clark..........amazing:thumb:


----------



## Tomukas

Yeah clark one more question what foam u using ?


----------



## Benn

Clark said:


> I was totally amazed at the Metal Sealant when testing it.
> 
> I tried it out on the tailpipe of my Impreza which gets so hot you cant actually touch it without burning your finger. It lasted over 2 months before the beading started to die off.
> 
> We're currently testing it as another wheel sealant as heat obviously doesnt bother it


Where did you get it? I might have to try some on my wheels. Cheer.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Tomukas said:


> Yeah clark one more question what foam u using ?


Meguiars Hyper Wash.



Benn said:


> Where did you get it? I might have to try some on my wheels. Cheer.


http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/blackfire-wet-diamond-all-metal-sealant-engine.html


----------



## Tomukas

Clark said:


> Meguiars Hyper Wash.
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/blackfire-wet-diamond-all-metal-sealant-engine.html


i know im annyoing but what the foam gun u use ? Dude i cant dont look at ur woork im checking this page everyday XD Awesome.... maybe u have skype or something i want to contact maybe u help me a lot of questions


----------



## Benn

Clark said:


> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/blackfire-wet-diamond-all-metal-sealant-engine.html


Perfect, thank you.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Tomukas said:


> i know im annyoing but what the foam gun u use ? Dude i cant dont look at ur woork im checking this page everyday XD Awesome.... maybe u have skype or something i want to contact maybe u help me a lot of questions


It's one of the HD foam Lances from the Polished Bliss website we use for foaming


----------



## chrisfoster1971

Christ I get to see loads of new IT kit but I'd rather see this kind of kit any day.. what a fantastic job you have.

Fantastic write as always


----------



## Thomas-182

WOW, amazing. Really.


----------



## 6LS2

Now thats what I call a detail!

Amazing work mate.


----------



## Tomukas

Clark said:


> Headlight were probably a 4" polishing pad and 106FA with the Rotary from what i can remember


sorry for dumb question but what was full name of Lamps,and glass polishing pads names ? menzerna ?cuz im starting to polish other car and dont wanna to scratch these lamps with glass more  thank u


----------



## Clark @ PB

Tomukas said:


> sorry for dumb question but what was full name of Lamps,and glass polishing pads names ? menzerna ?cuz im starting to polish other car and dont wanna to scratch these lamps with glass more  thank u


Sorry, but i didnt really understand what you meant? Could you re-word it please? 

On a side note - Woohoo! Over 300,000 Views!  :lol:


----------



## Tomukas

Clark said:


> Sorry, but i didnt really understand what you meant? Could you re-word it please?


I just need full title of polishing pads you used on Lamps and glass , and 60 temperature , C or F ?

:newbie:


----------



## Clark @ PB

It was 4" Compounding and polishing pads from memory, the ones we sold on the website for a while but have since changed to the 3M ones 

And 60 Degrees C


----------



## Tomukas

Clark said:


> It was 4" Compounding and polishing pads from memory, the ones we sold on the website for a while but have since changed to the 3M ones
> 
> And 60 Degrees C


Thank you very much , maybe u can write step by step guide how to remove oxidation scratches from lamps and then how polish ?


----------



## Jakedoodles

Lappy said:


> yeah, has been posted on www.geenstijl.nl.
> That's a dutch blog. Don't know why it's posted there...
> 
> http://www.geenstijl.nl/mt/archieven/2008/09/hoge_school_autowassen.html


They must be posting my stuff on there too as I get loads of traffic referred from that website to my own. I never understood why til now (not reading dutch!)


----------



## audi2k40

Good job!


----------



## Piratez

Precious work, pinnacle of detailing


----------



## speary

It must be great to have a job where you can get so much job satisfaction.
Can you enlighten me on the following:
I have a phantom black A5. In general the paint is very good but there is some light orange peeling, also a colleagues BMW 335D has what I would call unnacceptable orange peeling. Is this a symptom of auto painting in the factory and can it be corrected
Thanks


----------



## MrLOL

speary said:


> It must be great to have a job where you can get so much job satisfaction.
> Can you enlighten me on the following:
> I have a phantom black A5. In general the paint is very good but there is some light orange peeling, also a colleagues BMW 335D has what I would call unnacceptable orange peeling. Is this a symptom of auto painting in the factory and can it be corrected
> Thanks


The "orange peel" effect is unfortunately very common with new car paint. Its a side effect of the way the car is painted. Its not specific to any 1 manufacturer and its down to various things, including the robots that do the painting, the speed with which the car is painted and also the paints used as well.

It can be corrected, but only by wet sanding the entire car back so the paint is all at exactly the same point. THe "peel" is caused by highs and lows in the paint, so the only way to remove it is to sand all the high spots down. Sanding the car obviously leaves it very rough and the paint looks "flat". So what you then have to do is to polish it all back up again.

Somebody on here did this with a red golf, see Here for the full process that was used to remove the orange peel. And its not cheap either, lots of man hours required !


----------



## speary

Thanks very much for the info. Fortunately mine isnt that bad


----------



## jasonbarnes

now that is one tasty gallardo


----------



## Allblackdup

That's an amazing car and a fantastic write up!

What is the car sat on in the first couple of pics? Surely it collects all the water?


----------



## Zax

It is an inflatable mat designed to collect the water .
The water is then pumped into a collection tank (just out of the picture) then disposed of at a later date by tanker.


----------



## Allblackdup

Zax said:


> It is an inflatable mat designed to collect the water .
> The water is then pumped into a collection tank (just out of the picture) then disposed of at a later date by tanker.


Sounds fantastic! What a brilliant gadget! 

Cheers.


----------



## Ebbe J

Zax said:


> It is an inflatable mat designed to collect the water .
> The water is then pumped into a collection tank (just out of the picture) then disposed of at a later date by tanker.


- Where is it possible to buy a mat like that one? - Not all of the degreasers and so on that i'm using, are healthy for the environment..

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## ryanuk

wow thats very nice!!!


----------



## Clark @ PB

Ebbe J said:


> - Where is it possible to buy a mat like that one? - Not all of the degreasers and so on that i'm using, are healthy for the environment..
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ebbe


http://www.morclean.co.uk/content.php

:thumb:


----------



## wilson_let

Outstanding, really really outstanding. Although it makes me hate you a bit for getting to work on such a beautiful car! Jealousy is a bastward! :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB

wilson_let said:


> Outstanding, really really outstanding. Although it makes me hate you a bit for getting to work on such a beautiful car! Jealousy is a bastward! :lol:


You'll probably hate me more when I tell you I was thrown the keys to a blue 360 challenge stradale on friday and that was after the owner had shown me the true art of drifting round a couple of roundabouts!


----------



## Ebbe J

Clark said:


> http://www.morclean.co.uk/content.php
> 
> :thumb:


- Thank you, Clark.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## nicks16v

Excellent work guys, absolutely splendid job. I like your pressure washer too, what is it?


----------



## Rich @ PB

nicks16v said:


> Excellent work guys, absolutely splendid job. I like your pressure washer too, what is it?


Karcher HDS601ECO - one of the best pieces of equipment we have purchased to date! :thumb:


----------



## Dream Machines

Cheers for the awesome writeup guys. 
It has given me some inspiration to take my work to the highest level in the southern hemisphere (if possible) 

Well done
I dont know how much profit you made from that job but I hope it was enough cause that is alot of time to work on a car (I've done it before and gotten burnt) 
just make sure you get paid well for your tireless effort


----------



## Reflection

:doublesho WAWAWEEWAA!! :argie:

Thats ****ing awesome! i would love to be bale to detail like that m8! to have that perfection! how did you get into professional detailing!? your only 24! im 20 and would love to get into this professionally! i think its very relaxing and therapeutic making a car look beautiful and clean! i could do it allll day, especially to cars like that! it is truly an art!

thanks, hope you can help!.


----------



## Offset Detailing

Best detailing thread I've ever read - incredible work.


----------



## TCD

The car is impressive... but the work was stunning!


----------



## Yogi-gsi

Seriously cool car and looked even better once you cleaned it. Really good colour when kept in good order.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Reflection said:


> :doublesho WAWAWEEWAA!! :argie:
> 
> Thats ****ing awesome! i would love to be bale to detail like that m8! to have that perfection! how did you get into professional detailing!? your only 24! im 20 and would love to get into this professionally! i think its very relaxing and therapeutic making a car look beautiful and clean! i could do it allll day, especially to cars like that! it is truly an art!
> 
> thanks, hope you can help!.


How did I get into it?

Read this and all shall be answered  ...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=44875

It's worth noting that once it becomes a living it's not always relaxing and theraputic, in fact it can become quite the opposite at times.

Today is a good example, I started work at 7:30am and will still be at work untill at least 3 or 4am i would guess!


----------



## RandomlySet

i can imagine it getting stressful at times.

I plan to do a lot of friends/families cars this year (when weather pics up). Try and get a lot of machine practice in, and hopefully set up own business in about 2 years. Would love to do this as a permanent thing


----------



## Reflection

Thanks clark, interesting read! jesus how come you working so l8! customer demand!?

question is do u regret getting into it professionally? do u hate waking up most mornings doing this as you career? (i assume not)

other question is it a well paid job? (i assume so)

sorry for all the questions but if i wana try and get into this then i wana no what im getting into, if you get me. 
:newbie: lol

personally i think it would have more ups to it than downs. you seemed to of done well career wise seeing your in such a profession at your age!

again many thanks! much appreciated!


----------



## RandomlySet

Reflection: what you have to remember, there's the "personal side" of things. What I mean by that is, it's not all lambos, ferraris, audis that you see on here.

You may get a shed of a Fiesta, Saxo, etc etc. Crisps in the back, wheels never cleaned, scratches everywhere etc. You will spend a day cleaning it, knowing deep down it'll back to the same old within a week or so.

Things like that would proper pi$$ me off I think


----------



## Bikerogg

This is one awesome car love the colour and an excellent correction especially with the metal filings. Great Job!!:thumb:


----------



## Reflection

Mat @ SWS said:


> *You may get a shed of a Fiesta, Saxo, etc etc. *


that made me lol.. :lol:

this it true, but would b all the more worth it wen u do come across one of those babys to make a piece of art!! :buffer:

..people by law should be shot in the head for never cleanin there car! i clean mine ever other day lol! :detailer:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Mat @ SWS said:


> Reflection: what you have to remember, there's the "personal side" of things. What I mean by that is, it's not all lambos, ferraris, audis that you see on here.
> 
> You may get a shed of a Fiesta, Saxo, etc etc. Crisps in the back, wheels never cleaned, scratches everywhere etc. You will spend a day cleaning it, knowing deep down it'll back to the same old within a week or so.
> 
> Things like that would proper pi$$ me off I think


It depends what kind of market you're aiming for really. Price yourself too low and that's pretty much all the jobs you'll get IMO. However, you will have to start at the bottom of the ladder in order to gain a good reputation and gradually get higher end cars coming in - Just by starting off with sky high prices and no reputation will more than likely kill you before you've even started...

We've gradually worked our way up the ladder and are now charging big bucks for our services, but the customer knows what level of service they are getting 

If you work really hard it can be pretty much all RS4's/M3's/911's/Lambo's etc but it will take a good few years to build up the client base and spread the reputation (hopefully good!) that you have.



Reflection said:


> Thanks clark, interesting read! jesus how come you working so l8! customer demand!?
> 
> question is do u regret getting into it professionally? do u hate waking up most mornings doing this as you career? (i assume not)
> 
> other question is it a well paid job? (i assume so)
> 
> sorry for all the questions but if i wana try and get into this then i wana no what im getting into, if you get me.
> :newbie: lol
> 
> personally i think it would have more ups to it than downs. you seemed to of done well career wise seeing your in such a profession at your age!
> 
> again many thanks! much appreciated!


Working stupidly late as I have a pig of a DB9 to do and I wouldnt be able to sleep untill I know it's as good as i can get it - I can just take tomoro off if i decided to finish it all tonight/tomoro am 

I've never regretted doing this as a career - it's the best thing i've ever done and i can honestly say i've never once woke up and dreaded going to work.

It has to be said alot of that is down to who I work with as well (Rich, Angela and Marsha) :thumb:


----------



## Reflection

thanks again clark! your an inspiration! 

i would love to just say... oh uno, sorry lads gota take care of a DB9 tonight...maby tomorrow yeah!? lol

but yess you give wise advise. do u mind if i keep you in mind for some1 to ask for advise in the future?

again thanks.


----------



## reign

drool at the cars you get your hands on!!!! I wanna come work for you, please? i'll be good. cant cook or make tea/coffee worth a d*mn, but i'm funny and i know my way around a detail, and i work cheap... could be a gopher.........


----------



## RandomlySet

good point I guess Clark


----------



## Clark @ PB

reign said:


> drool at the cars you get your hands on!!!! I wanna come work for you, please? i'll be good. cant cook or make tea/coffee worth a d*mn, but i'm funny and i know my way around a detail, and i work cheap... could be a gopher.........


Sorry, I've already got an assistant


----------



## byrnes

*drool*


----------



## prkprk1

looks soooo sweet! Great work.


----------



## Clark @ PB

woohoo, just passed 330,000 views :lol:


----------



## ally_mac

Clark said:


> woohoo, just passed 330,000 views :lol:


Yeah but 300,000 of those views are you checking every few minutes too see if anyone else has replied 

Good work all the same :thumb:


----------



## AnGarrek

Clark, as always your results are absolutely stunning and this thread was a pleasure to read.

If I lived closer to you, I'd work free of charge as your tea boy on my days off just so I could witness the master at work, 1st hand !

Top stuff :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face Jr

Fantastic write up and equally fantastic work! Great job Clark!


----------



## RefinedDetails

ne plus ultra indeed. fantastic work lads.


----------



## nuttynil

all i can say is stunning work ...........and the car


----------



## Little Man

Truely inspirational work fella, car looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## Baracuda

Work of art Clark.

More please !


----------



## Clark @ PB

Baracuda said:


> Work of art Clark.
> 
> More please !


More on the way, probably around 100 odd hours of work too!


----------



## clcollins

What can be said about this detail:

What a car
What a colour
What attention to detail and workmanship
What a finish

Thank you for the write up and pictures, makes me want to bunk off work and clean my car, except mine is an Audi A3 and not a Lamborghini Gallardo :-(


----------



## rainbow2009

pret auto
Pleased to join this forum. Cool:wave::car:


----------



## PaulB

incredible!! just amazing!


----------



## dps1973

Ahhhhh my dream car i just could'nt contain myself :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

dps1973 said:


> Ahhhhh my dream car i just could'nt contain myself :thumb::thumb:


too much info mate... Lol!


----------



## azz00

I don't usually post up replies but that was phenomenal. Top job mate!


----------



## Clark @ PB

azz00 said:


> I don't usually post up replies but that was phenomenal. Top job mate!


thank you


----------



## cheffi

if you need some music for your next one, i just found a song named "Ne Plus Ultra" by Pain Confessor


----------



## Clark @ PB

cheffi said:


> if you need some music for your next one, i just found a song named "Ne Plus Ultra" by Pain Confessor


haha we'll keep that in mind then


----------



## Crazy American

Wow, Outstanding work Mate:buffer:


----------



## momentum001

Thats just a Ne Plus Ultra (TM) detail


----------



## PaulMo

*Gallardo Detailing*

Really great write up, will apply the technique to my own car. Many thanks


----------



## ianFRST

:doublesho how many views :doublesho

i think we need a DW hall of fame, anything with 100k + should be put into it :lol: there would be a few of yours in there :lol:

ever shot any videos clark? this would have been superb to have a couple of vids, in action, and a finisehed walkaround?? :thumb:


----------



## colarado red

speechless amazing work and write up:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

ianFRST said:


> :doublesho how many views :doublesho
> 
> i think we need a DW hall of fame, anything with 100k + should be put into it :lol: there would be a few of yours in there :lol:
> 
> ever shot any videos clark? this would have been superb to have a couple of vids, in action, and a finisehed walkaround?? :thumb:


Just wait for the next ne plus ultras (we have 2 booked in) as they will be different to anything posted before!


----------



## paddy328

when will they be mate?


----------



## Auto Detox

Clark said:


> Just wait for the next ne plus ultras (we have 2 booked in) as they will be different to anything posted before!


Sounds good look forward to that Clark

Baz


----------



## Clark @ PB

Emerald Detailing said:


> when will they be mate?


Next one is next month and the following one is around September I think


----------



## hallett

Clark said:


> Next one is next month and the following one is around September I think


excellent, cannot wait for the write up :thumb:

great work as well (i cant remember whether i have already said that or not but im sure it deserves another one :thumb


----------



## ianFRST

Clark said:


> Just wait for the next ne plus ultras (we have 2 booked in) as they will be different to anything posted before!


:thumb::thumb::thumb:

naked busty women applying vintage? haha, sorry!


----------



## Clark @ PB

ianFRST said:


> :thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> naked busty women applying vintage? haha, sorry!


close...

2 busty women applying vintage :thumb:


----------



## -tom-

stunning work


----------



## Fastmonkey

I know it's an oldee but that is the best detailing thread I have ever read........

Can't wait for the next ones.


----------



## binclintonusa

I'd lost my motivation for doing write ups as the nicer weather has finally arrived.

pret auto


----------



## BMW^Z4

amazing job!!!


----------



## Scud

Wow, this thread is nearly a year old and still getting hits.


----------



## cheffi

Clark said:


> close...
> 
> 2 busty women applying vintage :thumb:


on each other?


----------



## MRC

Awesome, awesome, awesome etc.

What can I say that hasn't already been said or thought.


----------



## Grizzle

Talk about post from the dead!!!


----------



## wallzyuk

Been through this thread again and bloody hell... Brilliant mate, every credit.


----------



## Jookeli

-----


----------



## Jookeli

-----


----------



## Clark @ PB

It's a to capture the wash water, we got ours from a company down in England called Morclean I think it was, do a google search and it's bound to come up!


Wish I had a pound for every view this thread now has, up over 400,000! :doublesho


----------



## Jookeli

Thanks, founded the product. I need something like that, so our garden wouldn´t allways transform to a pool while washing the car.


----------



## AdrianW

*Glass*

I like the idea of the metal polish for the glass never tried it ..I use 3M ultra fine with the g220 also works a treat ..

Nice write up ..


----------



## Clark @ PB

Where did that come from?? Lol


----------



## gb270

Stunning


----------



## DG Cruiser

wow, a stunning car and fantastic job done! well done fella


----------



## mr cooper

Why use a leaf blower to dry? When you sell the black baron.


----------



## Eddy

I'm sure I have already posted in here somewhere, but in case I haven't, all I can say is AMAZING.


----------



## amiller

mr cooper said:


> Why use a leaf blower to dry? When you sell the black baron.


Look at the age of the thread. 

A number of different and products used these days by the looks of things. :thumb:


----------



## woodymbr

My two favourite parts of this write-up are the Poorboys Wheel Sealant because I use it on my own car and it's brilliant and the racking you've got in your unit with your products on. So much more organised than my shed with the bikes and lawnmower in it!


----------



## Clark @ PB

mr cooper said:


> Why use a leaf blower to dry? When you sell the black baron.


This thread is quite old now, hence why there's quite a few changes to products and techniques that we use now. I'd have been pretty chuffed if we got the 440,000 views after a couple of weeks though :lol:


----------



## gally

Clark could you link the other 2 NE plus details, I can't remeber if I seen those yet.


----------



## amiller

gally said:


> Clark could you link the other 2 NE plus details, I can't remeber if I seen those yet.


Go to their website and find the HD videos in the blog. Great viewing. :thumb:


----------



## Magic Detail

Clark - I enjoyed reading this write up, even though it's a few years old now.

As you said, techniques and products have changed over the last few years, so I have a question regarding the iron filings. I have a pearl white Abarth 500 at the moment, and I have spotted quite a large amount of these filings on the car (particularly around the rear?). The dealership nearest me is next to a railway, which is the most likely cause. My question is this:

In this detail 2 years ago, you used aggressive clay to remove the filings. Would you still say this is a viable option, or would you recommend Iron Cut (or Iron-X as it's now called) over aggressive clay? Which is the most effective method of removal?

Thanks,
Matt.


----------



## Clark @ PB

gally said:


> Clark could you link the other 2 NE plus details, I can't remeber if I seen those yet.


Here's one on a Bentley: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=159405

One on a Ferrari 355:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=155689

And one on an LP560:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=152361

There may or may not be a rather special one on the way in the not too distant future too :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Paragon said:


> In this detail 2 years ago, you used aggressive clay to remove the filings. Would you still say this is a viable option, or would you recommend Iron Cut (or Iron-X as it's now called) over aggressive clay? Which is the most effective method of removal?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt.


If possible, I would go with both mate - Iron Cut/X first and then Clay.

When my Dads White Focus RS arrived, Iron Cut wasn't available at that time so I spent nearly 8 hours claying with an aggressive clay. It was back in for another detail a few months ago and this time I applied Iron Cut expecting the whole car to turn purple - the truth is it did very little which showed I obviously did a very good job of claying but obviously the Iron Cut/X and then clay treatment would be my preferred choice :thumb:


----------



## edytharceo

"This thread is quite old now, hence why there's quite a few changes to products and techniques that we use now. I'd have been pretty chuffed if we got the 440,000 views after a couple of weeks though"

I know it's an older but that is the best detailing thread I have ever read........

----------------


----------



## Clark @ PB

edytharceo said:


> "This thread is quite old now, hence why there's quite a few changes to products and techniques that we use now. I'd have been pretty chuffed if we got the 440,000 views after a couple of weeks though"
> 
> I know it's an older but that is the best detailing thread I have ever read........


Thanks 

Personally though I think these ones beat it hands down now:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=159405

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=155689

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=152361


----------



## 3976

The 355 video made me tingle, another great in the last five years Clark


----------



## goodge

amazing write up 

outstanding !


----------



## Dwayne

Your in a league of your own, unbelievable work, love the pearl white paint:thumb:


----------



## Hoodie1993

just out of interest, what ratio did you use for foaming with hyper wash?


----------



## Clark @ PB

Hoodie1993 said:


> just out of interest, what ratio did you use for foaming with hyper wash?


This detail was done so long ago now I couldn't possibly tell you mate,sorry.


----------



## woodymbr

Amazing work. Truly outstanding.


----------



## black_civic_si

what a beautiful car


----------



## Court M3

The thread I always return to for inspiration.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Just seen this for the first time!

Bloody AWESOME! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## 20vKarlos

well done Clarky


----------



## Clark @ PB

Forgot all about this,seems a life time ago now!


----------



## Dave182

Amazing!


----------



## D.Taylor R26

amazing work and a fantastic write up. 

just wondering what you used to clean the steering wheel as it looks a great none greasy, matt finish. wasnt sure if you used the same as the leather on the seats or something different?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Such a great thread!


----------



## JakeWhite

One of THE best write ups I've ever had the pleasure to read. This right here goes to show how detailing is an art form.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

that cars poetry in motion.outstanding work.


----------



## Kotz

Hi guys. Kinda new in here but already so impressed.


----------



## jlw41

Just awesome


----------



## raitkens83

Great work and stunning car:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+

awesome car and stunning work:thumb:


----------



## phoenixtoledo

great Work


----------



## PeteT

Beautiful!


----------



## PeteT

I saw one of these at my local jetwash last week, I couldn't bear to watch in case he attacked it with the grit laden wash brush!!


----------



## cossienuts

awesome


----------



## Twentymac

wow just amazing work!


----------



## alesoft73

NIce JOB, fantastic CAR!


----------



## sidewalkdances

Great job. 

The most interesting thing is to see how products and techniques have advanced in the 4 years between details!


----------



## Huw

sidewalkdances said:


> The most interesting thing is to see how products and techniques have advanced in the 4 years between details!


Just re-read after four years this and thought the same.


----------



## leemckenna

Stunning work and write up keep up the good work


----------



## boredstudent3

great work Clark!


----------



## RandomlySet

looking back through this, and over half a million views!!!! WOW!


----------



## fotismt

Brilliant job an a great car!


----------

